# Hellbound Hearts



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's a bit about Hellbound Hearts - an anthology "celebrating HELLRAISER creator Clive Barker and the universe he created with his novella THE HELLBOUND HEART."

21 stories are in the book - read on for the details:

http://www.fangoria.com/home/news/13-books/3509-editor-talks-new-barker-hellbound-anthology.html


----------

